# PA Bike Route J



## keuka97 (Oct 18, 2005)

I am looking for route information for PA Bike Route J. It sounds like it runs generally along the Susquehanna. BikePA.com and PennDOT have lots of maps, but not on Route J (which appears to be newer). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I am not sure of the entire route but in the Dauphin/Clarks Ferry area the route is on 322 which is 4 lanes, not a ton of shoulder and no chance in hell I would ride my bike there.

PA's bike routes leave quite a bit to be desired IMO.


----------



## keuka97 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's sort of what I was thinking based on how I remebered that area. Does anyone know a good alternative route from the Williamsport area to Harrisburg (or Gettysburg)?


----------

